# Installing OpenOffice 3.3.0



## wellywu (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi. I downloaded a file from a forum member for OpenOffice.Org-3.3.0.tbz and it tells me that I still need to add dconf-0.5.1_3 and gdk-pixbuf-2.22.1. When I do *pkg_add -r* for these packages, they are not available. Where can I get these files so that I can install OpenOffice.Org? Thank you.


----------



## Beastie (Feb 11, 2011)

It depends what you set PACKAGESITE to. The two packages are available in the 8-STABLE repository:

```
ftp> pwd
Remote directory: /pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/All
ftp> ls dconf*
229 Entering Extended Passive Mode (|||40394|).
150 Here comes the directory listing.
-rw-r--r--    1 110      1002        80110 Dec 23 18:06 dconf-0.5.1_3.tbz
226 Directory send OK.
ftp> ls gdk-pixbuf*
229 Entering Extended Passive Mode (|||25427|).
150 Here comes the directory listing.
-rw-r--r--    1 110      1002       212441 Dec 23 13:47 gdk-pixbuf-0.22.0_11.tbz
-rw-r--r--    1 110      1002       670547 Dec 23 14:48 gdk-pixbuf-2.22.1.tbz
226 Directory send OK.
```

The alternative is to install them from ports.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 11, 2011)

If you have newer versions of these packages, you can use *pkg_add -f* to force the installation of Oo.


----------



## wellywu (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks. It worked.


----------

